# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Slower day than Saturday but a nice fish did come in. 









This one has a big mouth. 









And the young man scores yet again. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great job. Way to go.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet! Looks like cut eel there in the background..intresting!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Eel is good catfish bait. Cut or live. Those big blues will snatch up an eel pretty quick. If the stripers are in the rivers you can get them with them as well.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk on the kitty


----------

